# Blind Pass setup question



## AFMan916 (Apr 27, 2010)

So I'll be down on Sanibel July 5th - 14th for my annual summer vacation. Going to be staying up near Blind Pass again and looking forward to the fishing. However, I have a question on my setup...

Last year I was sporting 20# braid mainline and 30# fluoro leader on two Shimano Baitrunners. Lost a few decent snook to the pilings. What would you guys recommend for mainline and leader to deal with the Blind Pass bridge pilings? The Baitrunners are a 3500 and 4500, so they don't feature huge line capacity.

I was thinking 30# braid and 60# mono leader? Appreciate any suggestions/help you guys can offer!


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

Where were you breaking? The leader or the main line? How long was the leader? Do you use a shock leader and a terminal leader, or just a terminal leader?

ETF


----------



## AFMan916 (Apr 27, 2010)

Breaking at the leader, which was a 3 to 4 foot terminal leader. Braid -> Egg sinker -> Leader -> 1/0 circle


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

So then, would you say that the leader was failing, but the main line did not fail?

ETF


----------



## AFMan916 (Apr 27, 2010)

My speculation is the leader was not resistant enough to the pilings and broke upon rubbing up against such pilings. I'm having trouble remembering the exact memories of reeling in the slack line but I know I never reeled in a leader, or even half of a leader. So actually, now that I think about it, maybe it was the main line breaking? I guess my initial assumption however was that the light leader would go before the braid. Although isn't mono/fluoro more abrasion resistant than braid?...

Maybe I should go all mono for mainline? Problem is my reels do not hold a large amount of high strength mono. Main reason for going with braid is capacity. Then again my casts are 20 yards at most out into the pass and I don't have to worry about more than a hundred yard run or so.

Let's pretend you have no background knowledge on what has/hasn't worked for me in the past, and I just came to you and said:

"I've got two Shimano Baitrunners, 3500 and 4500, and I'll be chucking cut bait at the foot of the Blind Pass bridge. I'm worried about the pilings and don't necessarily need to worry about casting far or sustaining long runs. What setup should I use for mainline and leader?"

Thanks for helping me out with this, I want to use up these Bass Pro gift cards haha!!


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

I say that sounds good, I like to stay as light as I can and 20 braid to 30 flouro is a good set up. I like the set up. I might keep some 50 lb flouro leaders ready if getting bitten off, but I like your setup. Fish that can get into the pilings can get away if you are using 60lb braid and 100lb flouro, and you will not get a lot of fish because you are using too heavy leader and they won't pick it up. 
How can you keep the fish from getting to the pilings?

ETF


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

I fish that bridge all the time for snook. It's tricky as if you up your leader too much they won't bite. You want to be able to cast your as well. If I'm using plugs I do 15 lb braid and 30 lb flouro leader. If I'm throwing live bait for the big mommas, I'm going 20 lb braid with 40 lb leader. I'm not to keen on going to 50 lb even though sometimes you still get broke off. You just gotta work your drag and keep them away from the pilings and or rocks.


----------



## Doon (May 18, 2013)

I use the same set up (20#braid 30#flouro) as far as line goes. The faster the reel the better and I like at least a 7 foot rod with a good strong mid section for powering the snook ashore before they get to the pilings, shell covered rocks or mangrove roots.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Doon--Indeed, I like a 7 ft. medium heavy action rod for those snook under the bridge. You gotta have a little backbone for sure.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

You gotta think heavy as you can get by with. This includes rod, line, leader and hook. So-called 'horsing' is permissble. C2


----------

